# Weird Flies



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

I recently noticed that one of my melanogaster cultures has HUGE larvea crawling in it, they were about five times the size of regular larvae. Recently some flies started to emerge and i noticed that they were about half the size as normal melanogaster. It doesnt end there, today i opened up the culture to see what was going on and there was some type of fly in there, that was about five times as large a regular melanogaster. i couldnt really get a good look at them because they were constantly crawling in fast jerky movements, or flying away; however im pretty positive that they are not fruit flies. anyone have any clue what these are?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

Sounds like a housefly laid some eggs through your lid somehow?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

LOL! :lol: it was definately not a housefly. Anyone who has eyes knows what a housfly looks like. But hey at least you actually took a minute to stop think and post about it. i appreciate that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

Do you have a pic?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

No, wish i could have got one, but those lil buggas were jus to fast.


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

Have you recently recieved any new cultures that may have had a Hydei in it? Or any other cultures close so that they got crossed some how? If so this could be your answer? 

TonyT


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I found a housefly buzzing around in an old hydei culture I'd forgotten about. This culture hadn't been opened in weeks, so I know it didn't fly in. There was only one, though.


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

I have had the same fly appear in my fruit flies. Its usually a culture that I have had rocking for a month or more.. the fly that comes out is like a super fruit fly on crack.. it is way wigged out and huge.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

ok i got a closer look at one today, it had a light colored abdomen with dark horizontal stripes(the two colors were about 50/50). the head structure definately did not look like any kind of fruitfly ive seen before. they look nothing like hydei. and josh seems to have a pretty good description of them besides the fact that they dont look like fruitflies.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

This is a funny topic because I have recently had some houseflies emerge from melanogaster cultures. The houseflies must have laid the eggs when the culture was left alone for twenty minutes, or they laid them through the lid. But when I opened the culture, about five houseflies flew into my face. Well these flies are still bothering me to this day, and hide everytime I have a fly swatter to get them. 

Brian Hoff


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Possibly a gnatfly?

I have had these in cultures before. They show up out of knowhere and can breed in almost anything that's moist.

Justin


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

From your description, they are definitely florid flies. 
These are a flesh eating fly. The larvae will feed off the fruit fly larvae and pupae. They also infest cricket eggs...which can be a huge problem for cricket breeders. They are very fast and move in zig-zag patterns. I would get rid of the cultures that contain the florid flies and make sure they dont get into your other cultures...once established, they are very annoying.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you very much for putting a name to these little monsters.lol.they were really starting to bug me!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

Trey said:


> bug me!


LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

LOL. i meant to put no pun intended.......hmmmm


----------

